
Firefox Send: Send files with end-to-end encryption - haditab
https://send.firefox.com/
======
loa_in_
I wish Mozilla tools had opportunity to gain more traction, but it would seem
the general population of the internet is blind to the fact that Mozilla is
not only Firefox and Thunderbird. In fact many people I serviced (personal)
computers for called the browser itself Mozilla. On the other hand Firefox is
great in that it doesn't push unnecessary widgets on its users. Not even on
default Firefox new tab. I guess it's up to users who love Mozilla to promote
it.

------
polski-g
Anyone know how the encryption is performed?

